# [SOLVED] Disable Intel Management Engine?



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

So, I had to install Intel Management Engine for Device Manager to be happy. Now this software is running in my system tray. Is there a way to disable Intel Management Engine, without removing the drivers?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Disable Intel Management Engine?*

What's wrong with it running in the background?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Disable Intel Management Engine?*

There should be a way to stop the front end from auto-starting, I have the Intel Management Engine in DevMan but nothing for it in my SysTray or showing in my Start Programs list.

On digging deeper, C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IMSS < there's a pdf here, on my PC at least, if you have it, it may help you work out whether it's needed and how to disable it.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Disable Intel Management Engine?*

Tbh. I don't see it as a huge problem letting it run in the background. After some tweaking with the system tray icon, I found an option to disable it running on startup. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad you solved it.


----------



## uruloke (Feb 6, 2014)

I normally just go in MSCONFIG and disable it


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

uruloke said:


> I normally just go in MSCONFIG and disable it


MSConfig is a means to _temporarily_ disable startups as part of a troubleshooting process, better to use the options within the program itself or use Autoruns to disable it.


----------

